# equivalence certificate



## nidakram (Dec 31, 2009)

hi everyone i need to know abut my sister
she is doing her 12 grade in canada with biology physics and chemistry and english
she is only a pkistani national
will ibcc require her to give islamiat pak studies and urdu paper before issuing an equivalence 
how can she apply to a medical college in pakistn without giving these papers 
what else is she suppose to do


----------



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

nope..just her transcript for the ibcc equivalence i believe. although not 100% sure.


----------



## nidakram (Dec 31, 2009)

how can i get authentic information


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

nidakram said:


> how can i get authentic information


Contact someone at the IBCC office and ask. As far as I know, though, they won't require her to do Islamiat Pak Studies or Urdu in order to issue the equivalence certificate. They will need her official high school transcript as well as copies of her passport and NIC for sure. Hope this helped!


----------



## minioo1 (Jan 9, 2010)

nidakram said:


> hi everyone i need to know abut my sister
> she is doing her 12 grade in canada with biology physics and chemistry and english
> she is only a pkistani national
> will ibcc require her to give islamiat pak studies and urdu paper before issuing an equivalence
> ...


No, you just need the transcript and your highschool diploma.
you don;t have to write any tests in pakistan but do not forget to complete SAT II aka Sat subject tests...


----------



## nidakram (Dec 31, 2009)

minioo1 said:


> No, you just need the transcript and your highschool diploma.
> you don;t have to write any tests in pakistan but do not forget to complete SAT II aka Sat subject tests...


but i heard sat is not necessery if u have to apply for a government medical college is that true?


----------



## ZainShah (Dec 6, 2009)

nidakram said:


> but i heard sat is not necessery if u have to apply for a government medical college is that true?


No, its not true. As of 2009, to get admission in a Punjab Govt. college {King Edward, Nishtar, Rawalpindi etc...} it is required of the student to either pass the UHS entry test with 40% marks {440/1100} OR pass the SAT Subject Tests {Biology, Chemistry & Physics} with minimum 550 marks in each subject. Failure to meet these requirments will disqualify you completely from getting admission anywhere in Punjab.

But for the private colleges of Punjab, they will only accept UHS entry test, SAT 2 won't be accepted.


----------



## nidakram (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks a lot seriously i didnt knew it


ZainShah said:


> No, its not true. As of 2009, to get admission in a Punjab Govt. college {King Edward, Nishtar, Rawalpindi etc...} it is required of the student to either pass the UHS entry test with 40% marks {440/1100} OR pass the SAT Subject Tests {Biology, Chemistry & Physics} with minimum 550 marks in each subject. Failure to meet these requirments will disqualify you completely from getting admission anywhere in Punjab.
> 
> But for the private colleges of Punjab, they will only accept UHS entry test, SAT 2 won't be accepted.


----------



## ZainShah (Dec 6, 2009)

nidakram said:


> thanks a lot seriously i didnt knew it


No problem. My sincere advise to your sister would be to get her SAT scores upto a 550 {in each subject}. And not rely on the UHS entry test, because the entry test is a pain in the butt for us, American and Canadian candidates. And according to my knowledge, none of the foreign kids passed the entry test this year. So I think SAT is our ticket to getting admission. So she can start now by taking the SAT 2 test if she is applying this coming fall, and if she is lucky she'll get the desired score on the first attempt. {InshAllah}


Also as of 2009you should have equivalence of 715/1100 {65%} to be eligible to apply anywhere in Pakistan


----------

